# Nuggets trying to aquire Zach Randolph?



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Found this on the Knicks board:



> "A second source said the Denver Nuggets are poking around, trying to see what they could do to pry Zach Randolph from the Knicks. If they do, the Nuggets will have officially turned themselves into the old Blazers."


http://blog.oregonlive.com/johncanzano/2008/02/nba_trade_deadline_will_the_bl.html

I don't want this dude on the team at all. Do you guys think he really even helps?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

NO!

He is exactly what this team does not need. There has got to be no truth to this. It doesn't make sense. The whole all-offense thing obviously doesn't work.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

no. God no. That would be even worse than your hip hop draft trade.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Sliccat said:


> no. God no. *That would be even worse than your hip hop draft trade.*


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Ha!

He's s decent post player, but I wouldnt' want him. He wouldn't get the minutse out here unless Kmart is included int he trade.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

I don't like the quote about the Nuggets becoming the old Blazers, but what's the point of bringing Randolph in here? Yeah, he's a helluva scorer in the post but we need defense and perimeter shooting. He provides neither.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

darth-horax said:


> Ha!
> 
> He's s decent post player, but I wouldnt' want him. He wouldn't get the minutse out here unless Kmart is included int he trade.


Not sure I'd even do him for Kenyon straight up. Martin just continues to improve, his knee troubles seem to be behind him, and he's much better at everything the nuggets actually need. A post presence would be nice, but not one who can't pass or play defense.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

darth-horax said:


> Ha!
> 
> He's s decent post player, but I wouldnt' want him. He wouldn't get the minutse out here unless Kmart is included int he trade.


LOL. That was going to be my question to Nuggets fans...would you welcome him if it meant Kmart was part of the deal? I actually think Randolph might fit in pretty well with the Nuggets, he's purely an offensive player and he would add a huge scoring punch to their front court. Think on this one a bit if you're the Denver FO, any time Isiah is interested in making a trade with you chances are you will be getting the better end of the deal. Just offer to pawn off your three worst contracts on him and it's pretty much automatic. :lol:


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Sliccat said:


> Not sure I'd even do him for Kenyon straight up.


Wow that sounds perverted.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

DienerTime said:


> Wow that sounds perverted.


:laugh:


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

A quick no to this deal. Randolph doesn't help address any of the team's biggest needs, and would reduce ball movement.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Good lord, now it's on realgm.com, which is quoting Marc Berman of the NY Post. The rumor is Kleiza, Najera, Hunter and J.R. for Randolph and "another Knick."

I can't think of a specific other Knick that would make this deal appealing. 

Why would we add Randolph to a mix of Camby, Nene, and Martin? Is the assumption that those three will always be snakebitten in terms of injury and illness? That's an awfully expensive frontcourt rotation. 

I can actually see Camby and Randolph being a pretty compatible duo. Together they give you a nice mix of everything. I'm pretty sure I would rather have a healthy Nene in there instead, though. Randolph is obviously superior to both Nene and Kenyon as a post scorer and rebounder, but is a lackluster defender at best and not very inclined to pass the ball. 

I might like this deal better if Iverson suddenly woke up and decided that his mission in life was to average 10 assists or better for the rest of the season. But as it is, there's absolutely no point in having Randolph on your team if he's not going to be at least the second option on offense.

Ugh.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Trading for him is a terrible idea period but especially trading those guys for him. They better not make this deal.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

I can see why the Knicks would be interested in this deal. Start Lee in Randolph's place...basically a wash in rebounding and a step up in defense. Feed Curry in the post, and either let Kleiza be instant offense off the bench or experiment with him as a starter.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

If I look at it as Camby & Z-Bo I really like it. However that would be the most overpayed frontcourt possible and it'd have plenty of wasted talent. Nene would almost have to be sent off. K-Mart is bringing too much to the table right now. Like he said if A.I. turns around and starts to become a playmaker it'd look a little better. The team's plays just need to get more focused on defense. 

If they can make it work it'd be great, but I am against it for the most part.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

jericho said:


> I can see why the Knicks would be interested in this deal. Start Lee in Randolph's place...basically a wash in rebounding and a step up in defense. Feed Curry in the post, and either let Kleiza be instant offense off the bench or experiment with him as a starter.


I really like the deal for New York. It wont make them much better, but those 3 guys have talent. New York could use some hustle players.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I don't see why anyone would want Zach Randolph unless they're making a push for ping pong balls, not the playoffs.


----------

